# Emergency Alert



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I was listing the other day this morning and I heard a Emergency Alert on the 80's channel but it was on all of the channels. It went silent then I heard it. I read because of the stupid FCC that this is going to be a daily thing. I find it annoying. If they are going to do it then do it at the same time weekly early in the morning. I record on my Inno and I find it a nuisance.

Those alerts are always a test. I remember when my grandfather would watch his soaps and it would come on he would yell at the TV because of the annoying high beep that they would do. What is the point. Is that what channel 247 is for.


----------



## cable_killer (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT WOULD YOU DO IN THE EVENT THIS IS NOT A TEST?

Remember tension is high right now. Have you seen news reports lately? Last week in New York---- Strange gas order in Manhattan New York. City shuts down large area blocks due to hundreds of birds found dead in the streets. |Be glad you are getting some type of test.

People feel that because they pay for cable or satellite, they should have to be annoyed. BULL****, if there was an attack and you survived, I bet you would be the first to try and sue somebody for not warning you!!!! Do you try and sue becuase you buy a cup of coffee that clearly states" CAUTION CONTANTS MAY BE HOT" and spill some on yourself.... I didn't know the coffee would be hot your honor!!! Idiot that is why there is steam that comes out!!! Think before you speak!!!

I have spoken for the MILLIONS and MILLIONS of cable haters in the world!!!!


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

If it was a major emergency then I say okay but it keep doing tests. When the alerts are on TV they are always tests. Never once was it an actually emergency.

Anyway I am not talking about TV. I am talking about satellite radio now required to do this.


----------



## cable_killer (Feb 5, 2006)

reddice said:


> If it was a major emergency then I say okay but it keep doing tests. When the alerts are on TV they are always tests. Never once was it an actually emergency.
> 
> Anyway I am not talking about TV. I am talking about satellite radio now required to do this.


It is still a paid service. What the emergency broadcast should doe is TAP into ALL services and conduct the test. It is a test to keep you prepared.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Kind of reminds me of those fire drills that we had at school.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This is crap. There is no reason for this on satellite radio. The wonderful FCC does it again


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

FCC sux at time. I thought they could not say anything about satellite radio. I read that starting May 31 that this crap will be on DirecTV and Dish. I will raise hell if I am watching something and it goes black just to hear a stupid high pitch emergency alert sound for 30 seconds.

HELLO. ONLY ALERT ME IF IT IS A ACTUALLY EMERGENCY. WHAT IS THE POINT OF THESES STUPID TESTS.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

What kind of idiot complains about a thirty second test that might save his and his families life one day ? Just turn it off if it bothers you. I ,myself may need the notice to get my family to somewhere safe. Idiot must not live in tornado , earthquake ,hurricane , flood area and upwind of any posible nuclear fallot. Some people!


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, who would ever dream people would argue so passionately about something like this?

Did they run an emergency alert for the "strange order" in NYC last week? If not, then that's an irrelevant example.

Ever heard of crying wolf? I pretty much tune out the EAS alerts I hear since they have overused them for testing purposes.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

If you would have read my post I said if it was an actually emergency not a test.

All I say is that the FCC better not get there grubby hands on Internet Radio.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

keng52 said:


> What kind of idiot complains about a thirty second test that might save his and his families life one day ? Just turn it off if it bothers you. I ,myself may need the notice to get my family to somewhere safe. Idiot must not live in tornado , earthquake ,hurricane , flood area and upwind of any posible nuclear fallot. Some people!


Well this idiot lives in Buffalo, NY. We don't get hurricanes, tornadoes, monsoons, typhoons, tsunamis, earthquakes, mud slides, wild fires, flash floods or dust storms here. Just a little snow. If I actually cared about so called emergency info I'd listen to AM radio where they break in when every time we may see a drop of rain or even if the clouds are not white enough. I do not want this BS. If another event like 9/11 happened, I would imagine XM and Sirius would interrupt all stations and do a full simulcast of CNN or Fox News. I don't know, but I hope we never find out. Weather information, keep that crap off the services I paid for to get away from it.

I drove 60 miles in the worst snow storm this areas as seen in years without some stupid weather information at my side. People are free to listen to dinasour radio for this kind of info and here all the fancy buzzwords the media likes to use to hype up emergency situations. But I don't wanna hear it!


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

cable_killer said:


> It is still a paid service. What the emergency broadcast should doe is TAP into ALL services and conduct the test. It is a test to keep you prepared.


I agree. We should get them on sat tv also, but don't.


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

No but you did have 9/11 and and with a little notice a lot of lives could have been saved. The reason they do a test is to make sure the equipment works ,if they wait untill an emergency actually happens chances are the equipment won't work. They are not only breaking in and making the announcement but running generators and transfer switches;:nono: it only lasts for 30 seconds and they only do it once a week. I was very happy when I heard it the other day. If you don't want interuptions buy CD's and play them . Quit being selfish most of us would pay for Emergency broadcast if we had to , because we care about our families and neighbors and if it gives me just enough time to say I love you to my wife and kids before the end comes it would be priceless. To sad that you "don't actually care."


Steve Mehs said:


> Well this idiot lives in Buffalo, NY. We don't get hurricanes, tornadoes, monsoons, typhoons, tsunamis, earthquakes, mud slides, wild fires, flash floods or dust storms here. Just a little snow. If I actually cared about so called emergency info I'd listen to AM radio where they break in when every time we may see a drop of rain or even if the clouds are not white enough. I do not want this BS. If another event like 9/11 happened, I would imagine XM and Sirius would interrupt all stations and do a full simulcast of CNN or Fox News. I don't know, but I hope we never find out. Weather information, keep that crap off the services I paid for to get away from it.
> 
> I drove 60 miles in the worst snow storm this areas as seen in years without some stupid weather information at my side. People are free to listen to dinasour radio for this kind of info and here all the fancy buzzwords the media likes to use to hype up emergency situations. But I don't wanna hear it!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Your post sounds like it was taken from the movie Deep Impact.

I won't quite being selfish, emergency alert tests on satellite radio are stupid. If I actually cared about weather info, I'd look out a window if I was so inclined. I don't need to hear . Bzzz Bzzz Bzzz, there is a slight chance of extremely hazardous snow. Driving ban may be in effect. Bzzzz Bzzz Bzzzz. If you care about this crap get a NOAA radio and leave my XM and Sirius alone! 

I have yet to hear one of these but I find it extremely scary the alphabet idiot organizations continue to try to destroy satellite radio. Here’s a real emergency for ya, the FCC, NAB and RIAA exist.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I won't quite being selfish, emergency alert tests on satellite radio are stupid. If I actually cared about weather info, I'd look out a window if I was so inclined. I don't need to hear . Bzzz Bzzz Bzzz, there is a slight chance of extremely hazardous snow. Driving ban may be in effect. Bzzzz Bzzz Bzzzz. If you care about this crap get a NOAA radio and leave my XM and Sirius alone! I have yet to hear one of these but I find it extremely scary the alphabet idiot organizations continue to try to destroy satellite radio. Here's a real emergency for ya, the FCC, NAB and RIAA exist.


Sorry to have to tell you this but you'll have to pay a lot more if you expect a service to program for you, and you alone.

Once, long ago, everyone had the ability to mentally filter out commercials that don't interest us and alerts that don't apply to us.

It is a very worthwhile ability that might be learnable.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's not about hearing it and ignoring it, I ignored these stupid things when I listened to dinosaur radio and I plan to do the same if they distract me when listening to satellite radio, it's the fact the FCC is intruding on satellite radio, yet again, that pisses me off.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ummm...

The NYC problem was an odor coming from NJ (basically swamp gas).

The dead birds were in Austin TX.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Personal attacks won't be tolerated here. Thread closed.


----------

